# tj unimount plow frame



## foxxracer278 (Oct 21, 2008)

i had a yj and i loved plowing with it.... now i sold it and have a tj so i am going to try to use the same frame does any one have a pic of a unimount mounted on a jeep tj ? just so i can try to mack the frame fit right.


----------



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

I have been trying to find pics of tj frames for a while and anything on the web on how to fab them for a tj with no luck. if you find anything please share......yj mounts are plentiful by me.


----------



## foxxracer278 (Oct 21, 2008)

well i just found a tj mount so i bought that about 20 mins ago so i am now selling the yj mount


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

There are a bunch of pictures of the mounts on here and the Western site has the install instructions showing good pictures of the mount and how it attaches to the truck. I also have one for sale in the for sale section (with pictures) if anybody is looking...


----------



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

How much for the yj one now you dont need it?


----------



## foxxracer278 (Oct 21, 2008)

shoot me an offer


----------

